# My balls



## Josh66 (Apr 7, 2011)

04071110 - resized by J E, on Flickr




04071109 - resized by J E, on Flickr




04071108 - resized by J E, on Flickr

All Efke KB 50 in HC-110.


...I think the 'shadow' around the edges is just from cropping too close to the edge of the frame.  I generally try to get it as close as I can...


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 7, 2011)

I really like the first two Josh. The second especially.


----------



## mishele (Apr 7, 2011)

I like them all!! What a great post......Josh's Balls!! Thanks for the treat!!


----------



## MichiganFarts (Apr 7, 2011)

What's next?  Sausage?


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 7, 2011)

mwcfarms said:


> I really like the first two Josh. The second especially.


 Thanks, Dee.



mishele said:


> I like them all!! What a great post......Josh's Balls!! Thanks for the treat!!


I knew you'd like my balls.  



MichiganFarts said:


> What's next?  Sausage?


   That does sound good though...  Now I'm hungry.


----------



## KenC (Apr 7, 2011)

All good shots, especially the second.  I'd go for a little more contrast on the second, and darken the upper corners on all of them.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 7, 2011)

KenC said:


> and darken the upper corners on all of them.


 Not a bad idea.  Thanks!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice balls! 

Very nice set, especially liking #1


----------



## thierry (Apr 7, 2011)

Dude you need to shave!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Nice balls!
> 
> Very nice set, especially liking #1


Thank you.  


thierry said:


> Dude you need to shave!


 ...I don't know about that, lol!


----------



## Timoris (Apr 12, 2011)

Indeed, your balls are very nice, tight and fuzzy.

Although I would like to see a pile of your balls, I bet there are some interesting white and black mixes.
The highlights to the Lowlights.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 12, 2011)

Great balls, OIIIIIO.  but would look better if at f/16, and if you use them often.  And just like Thierry's suggestion, got to shave those balls.  Are those cobwebs???  I suggest you also clean, wash, and use them once in a while...


----------



## Timoris (Apr 12, 2011)

Twine is made like that. It's the way it is.

Great to tie packages in with brown paper.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2011)

Stryker said:


> Great balls, OIIIIIO.  but would look better if at f/16,


 Does that mean stop down, or open up?  ...Because I think these were at f/22...  I can't remember for sure, but it was either that or f/11...

I know it was a 2 1/2 minute exposure (I remember that) with ISO 50 film...  So, it was stopped down already...


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 12, 2011)

Timoris said:


> Twine is made like that. It's the way it is.
> 
> Great to tie packages in with brown paper.


 It's actually hemp.


----------



## Timoris (Apr 12, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> Timoris said:
> 
> 
> > Twine is made like that. It's the way it is.
> ...



A great packaging and insulating material!


----------

